# A free way to raise money for ME/CFS research



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm appending below the automatic message if one suggests an Email address for EveryClick. The charity I and 149 others have down is M.E. Research UK http://www.meresearch.org.uk .So far across all the members of everyclick they estimate each has raised Â£16.04 a year for their chosen charity: "..Research by the Charities Aid Foundation suggests that the national average donation per charity supporter in 2004 was Â£14.17. The Â£16* that each regular user of everyclick.com generates means that potentially any charity could increase their revenue dramatically just by encouraging their supporters to use everyclick.com as their search engine of choice. It does not cost the charity or the supporter any money..."So if we could get 1000 people to sign up for ME Research UK it could mean Â£16,000 a year. Of course with all the people out there who might be willing to support M.E. Research UK the figure could be many multiples of Â£16,000. **One doesn't need to be in the UK to register**.UKÂ£16,000 = US$29,935 = â‚¬23,6000 = Aus$40,224I'm appending some bits of an Email somebody sent out about everyclick a few weeks ago. The figure for September hasn't come out yet.Bye,Tom-------------------------------------------(sent to myself)Hi,I have just started using a new search engine, http://www.everyclick.com that gives money to charity. Please give it a try - it's a great way to give everyday and it doesn't cost you a penny!All you have to do is choose which charity you want to support, make everyclick your home page and then use it whenever you search the web or shop online.Please give it a go and if you like it as much as I do - pass this message on!Many ThanksTomThis email has been generated from http://www.everyclick.com by Tom.http://www.everyclick.com,[/URL] the search engine that helps charity, provides a no cost fundraising facility to 1679 charities. The more people that use everyclick.com the more that will be raised.everyclick Ltd. Cotswold House, Oxford Street, Moreton in Marsh, Gloucestershire. GL56 0LAeveryclick Limited is a company registered in England and Wales. Company number 5181419----------------------------------------------"..if you havenâ€™t joined already, please go tohttp://www.everyclick.com/uk/meresearchukbecome a supporter, make it your home page and do some clicks each day, andspread the word among all your friends and relations! When you think of the number of ME sufferers and the number of contactseveryone has there is tremendous potential! It will say at the top â€™your selected charity is ME Research UK â€˜ and if youclick on the charity name it will show you the no of clicks (9701 so far),no of supporters (97 so far) and amount raised so far. The clicks earning this donation were mostly done in about 2 weeks really as in the middle of August there were still only 3 supporters and at the end of August there were about 91 supporters and 7000 clicks. I think that works out at about 7p for every 10 clicks."---------------------------------------(Back to Tom)One important thing is that when supporters of ME Research UK use the site it ensures we get a proportionate slice of the money raised by people who are unregistered - so a click, or if one buys something through the site, could be worth more than what it raises for Everyclick!Note that I'm just a patient (housebound for 12 years) and am not making any money personally by highlighting this - I'm just know that I and lots of others need research progress and I want to take what opportunities there are to raise the money to help pay for it. And in this case, it's free!


----------



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

The figures upto the end of September have now come out. Â£315.59 was raised during the month for ME Research UK.UKÂ£315.59 = US$590.40 = 468.66Euro = Aus$795.560 At the start of the period there were 91 subscribers (according to someone who is keeping a close eye on it) and at the end of the month 150 subscribers. Thus there seems a good chance that the figure for October will be even higher!M.E. Research UK has jumped from 221st in the cumulative lists to 24th.A good showing in October would likely mean that ME Research UK would get into the top 19 on page one which might raise the profile of the charity and bring in new supporters and corporate supporters.The great thing about this site is that each charity gets a share of the revenues for people who haven't registered so for example a purchase through the shopping part might end up raising for the charity multiples of what the charity "should" get!As I said, people from around the world are welcome to register although only UK charities can benefit.To register, go to:http://www.everyclick.com/uk/meresearchuk (It's free)To find out about ME Research UK, go to http://www.meresearchuk.org.uk


----------



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

[Annualized Â£324.82/month is Â£3897.84 or 5751.17 Euro or US$7351.74 or AUS$9,601. TK]From Dr Neil Abbott, ME Research UK: http://www.meresearch.org.uk/friends/events.htmlA call from Everyclick http://www.everyclick.com/uk/meresearchuk has alerted us to two marvellous facts: that on 15th November 2006 we reached the magic number of 200 "clickers for MERUK", and that they've raised Â£324.82 for the charity in the past month alone just by clicking! In celebration, we've created the following sentence which contains nothing but clicks: Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click. Everyclick donates half its revenues to charity, and is a very useful and simple fundraising tool. Just make the ME Research UK everyclick page http://www.everyclick.com/uk/meresearchuk your home page, and then use it whenever you search the web. It's as simple as that!


----------

